# Problem mit Servlet ansprechen



## robb (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht direkt sicher ob es hier in diese Rubrik passt aber woanders würde es noch weniger passen.
Ich habe ein Applet und ein Servlet geschrieben und möchte diese unter Tomcat zum laufen bringen auf einem Server.
Lokal habe ich die Anwendung schon getestet und es lief alles Reibungslos.
Auf dem neuen Tomcat Server habe ich im Moment damit zu kämpfen, dass ich das Servlet nicht ansprechen kann. Habe es schon versucht mit dem Browser auf ein Servlet zu kommen nur hat dies auch nicht zu dem gewünschten Erfolg geführt. 
Die Beispiel-Servlets auf dem Server können auch nicht angesprochen werden. Deswegen denke ich wird es an der Konfiguration des Servers im Allgemeinen liegen. 
Hab mir die Konfigurationsdateien unter /conf alle noch einmal angeguckt nur konnte keine Unterschiede zwischen meinem lokalen Server und dem anderen finden. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee was ich mir nochmal angucken könnte,

Gruss Robb


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

- läuft der Tomcat?
- auf dem Host und Port wie du vermutest?
- ist ne Firewall dazwischen?
- findest du etwas in den LogFiles?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## robb (11. Jan 2007)

Tomcat läuft auf dem Host und Port wie vermutet. Ich kriege mein Applet auch gestartet. Nur sobald ich über die Methode ausführe in der eine Socketverbindung zu dem Servlet aufgebaut wird, wird mir der Zugriff verwährt.

Es ist keine Firewall dazwischen und in den Logfiles habe ich auch keine Hinweise gefunden.


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Ah, du willst eine Verbindung vom Applet zum Servlet öffnen. Woher kommt denn das Applet? Ist das lokal bei dir, oder kommt das von dem Server auf dem das Servlet liegt?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## robb (11. Jan 2007)

Das Applet befindet sich auch auf dem Tomcat Server. Unter webapps/ROOT/test/ wird dann meine index.html mit dem Applet aufgerufen.


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

OK, das ist nämlich eine Vorraussetzung für nichtsignierte Applets.
Bekommst du denn eine Fehlermeldung beim Verbindunsaufbau oder reagiert der Server einfach nicht?


----------



## robb (11. Jan 2007)

Ich habe mal mit ein paar verschiedenen Eingaben für das Servlet herumgespielt:

Mein Tomcat läuft auf dem Port 8080 und mein Applet bekommt den Pfad des Servlets über das param tag mitgeteilt, im html quellcode sieht der Applet Aufruf wie folgt aus:

```
<applet code="HandyAdvisorApplet.class" width="800" height="600">
								
									<param name="HandyInfoServletURL" value=http://172.22.12.14:8080/servlet/HandyInfoServlet>
</applet>
```

Mit diesem Aufruf bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:



> java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 503 for URL: http://172.22.12.14:8080/servlet/HandyInfoServlet



Wenn ich den Parameter Aufruf wie folgt ändere:

```
<applet code="HandyAdvisorApplet.class" width="800" height="600">
									<param name="HandyInfoServletURL" value=http://jengki.talkline.de:8080/servlet/HandyInfoServlet>
</applet>
```

Wird mir folgender Fehler ausgegeben:


> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect



Allerdings sind beide Addressen gleich....


----------



## robb (12. Jan 2007)

So habe das Problem gelöst, der Tomcat Server lief, aber nicht auf dem port:8080 da ich diesen erst nachträglich eingebaut habe und keinen restart durchgeführt habe. 
mfg Robb


----------

